# Novice Obedience success



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Excellent, congratulations to both of you.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

That's fantastic!!!! Way to go team! You will have his CD in no time!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Super! Congratulations.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oooh, another congratulations! I know the heeling in Obedience is pretty rigorously judged. I'll admit that my first CD leg with my first spoo was a score of 171 1/2. (For those not familiar with Obedience, the top score is 200, and the dog has to get at least 170 for a leg.) I was mortified and went back to training for quite a while before entering again! So, a score of 188 sounds pretty impressive to me!

Great job, good luck for the next two legs!

--Q


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congrats! clearly getting good returns for all the hard work.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Quossum said:


> Oooh, another congratulations! I know the heeling in Obedience is pretty rigorously judged. I'll admit that my first CD leg with my first spoo was a score of 171 1/2. (For those not familiar with Obedience, the top score is 200, and the dog has to get at least 170 for a leg.) I was mortified and went back to training for quite a while before entering again! So, a score of 188 sounds pretty impressive to me!
> 
> Great job, good luck for the next two legs!
> 
> --Q


Truth be told I was amazed at how well he was doing until the fast portion of the heel free where he lost it. His true colors came out lol

The judge even said that when I made the right turn before he called fast he could tell it was about to get interesting


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Racer! What's a little forging among friends, ha-ha? At least he is enthusiastic about working with you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A 188 is a great score for a first leg. Even matches don't have quite the feel of a trial and it is easy to have a fast moving dog like a spoo get overcharged. My first leg for Lily's CD was a 177. Her heel free also was terrible, but actually what killed us was that she lagged horribly. We took a few months to practice heel free and got a 195 for our second leg. You and Racer should finish with great scores and even better a great connection in that heel free.

Congratulations!


----------

